# 02-04 Mercury 4Strokes



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

was looking for some owner feedback on these engines. 2002 - 2004 Mercury Fourstrokes (NOT VERADOS) I have already verified that these motors are actually Yamaha's with a Mercury cowl. I wanted to hear from any owners as to their likes, dislikes, or otherwise. I know that this was when the 4strokes were just starting to hold their own and gain interest in the market.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, just knowing they were yamahas,,, is good enough for me,,, they are good engines...:usaflag


----------



## orca3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I own a 2003 225 yamamerc, only problem was secondary fuel pump failed,beside that perfect.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I have an '04 50 on my flats boat and love it. Quiet, strong and fuel efficient as all get out. Only problem so far was the throttle arm popped out of its clip resulting in a 7hr trip back to the dock, easy fix but just couldnt see the arm hanging there till i had it on land:banghead:banghead.

Great motors IMHO


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (10/14/2008)*Well, just knowing they were yamahas,,, is good enough for me,,, they are good engines...:usaflag


I was thinkin' the same thing Kenny. :toast Thanks for the responses. Keep em comin' if you got em.


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a/an 04 225, nothing of note that hasnt been addressed by yammaha, really only the belt/bushing squeek issue. Cant use some types types of gauges, ie smart craft, and I have met some mechanics that didn't realize that they could hook up yammaha diagnostics and what ever there other software is that prints out all of the engine details and history, the lower unit use mercury flo tourqe (sp?) hubs and props,but thats not a bad thing. Other than doing the ann maint. we have had no issues.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Strictly Bizness (10/14/2008)*was looking for some owner feedback on these engines. 2002 - 2004 Mercury Fourstrokes (NOT VERADOS) I have already verified that these motors are actually Yamaha's with a Mercury cowl. I wanted to hear from any owners as to their likes, dislikes, or otherwise. I know that this was when the 4strokes were just starting to hold their own and gain interest in the market.


 I have a set of 2007 225 Merc 4 storkes on recess a 2650 Hydra-Sports. I have taken both engines off the hydra-sports and transfer them to a 31 T Contender this last week. Both engines have 468 hours on them. Not one problem but I do change the oil and filters at 75 hours. The filters are a little costly so I switched to F225 yamahas filters. The rigging was a nightmare at the time I hooked them up. Two adapters per side. When if I knew it at the time I bought them. I could have used yamahas controls from the start. Kenny @<U><STRIKE> </STRIKE>*<STRIKE>Emeral</STRIKE> *</U>Coast marine was a great helpgetting me hooked up. The only draw back on the 4 storkes is the extra weight. I had to moved 4 (1000) batt. to the center console. Gene


----------

